# error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

## mikelarry

I seemed to notice it during the kernel boot after running this command to upgrade my system.

```
emerge --sync && emerge --update --deep --newuse world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

Thanks in advance!

----------

## nocturna

Same problem here, though I don't recall the exact command, but after the update I keep getting those messages :S

----------

## motersho

If you are running udev and devfs try adding the following in your grub.conf anywhere on the kernel line

```
gentoo=nodevfs
```

see also

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-238686-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unlink+global-start-25.html

----------

## Morimando

I think it's PAM. I had the same issue, with the newest pam it doesn't occur, unfortunately i mean the unstable pam-version, the stable didn't work for me.

However give it a try, if the problems continue with the unstable pamversion you can downgrade it again ^^

----------

## Mustaavalkosta

I had the same problem. It disappeared after I changed devfs to udev.

----------

## Bodger

I am currently building my gentoo system, have the problem and noticed I have a devfsd running.

What does it do and can I kill it?

I read the manpage, still have no idea what it does.

Thanx

Julian

----------

## gnychis

i also had this problem

i had to do "make menuconfig"

and i had to take the asterix out of devfsd and remake the kernel

this solved it

----------

## nocturna

Mine was rather simple, I simply unmerged udev.

I'm switching from devfs to udev though.

As far as I can tell udev is what "finds" all the devices and puts them in /dev/ I lost the link but it also links into the hotplug functionality.

----------

## Morimando

If you want to use udev you are best off following the Gentoo udev-Guide (goto www.gentoo.org => docs.. its somewhere around there i am too lazy to search it again)

in kernel the think to deactivate is File-Systems -> Pseudo file systems => /dev file system. Devfs and udev are both ways to populate the /dev filesystem, only udev is more flexible and also only creates the nodes you actually use ^^

----------

## nocturna

The url in question: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

 :Razz: 

Tnx for the explenation!  :Smile: 

----------

## joulie

I have "Error calling unlink in global", too, but I don't think it's a devfs/udev issue, at least not in my particular case. I only see the error message when two conditions are true: I boot my computer with the power not plugged in and ndiswrapper module is auto-loaded. If the power is plugged in, no error. If I stop auto-loading of the module and boot without power, no error. (Dell Inspiron 600m)

Based on suggestions in this thread, I've tried with udev vs. devfs and that made no difference. I recompiled ndiswrapper with debugging, and I don't think the problem is with that module.

Obviously, this isn't an urgent issue since there are workarounds, but I'd like any suggestions on where to look in code to hunt this down. Thanks.

----------

## augury

i get those too but it never seemed to cause any problems.  it may just be being verbose.

----------

## joulie

Sorry, I forgot to include the most important bit of information: my computer hangs at that point. So I can't boot up unless I'm either plugged in or else disable loading of that module.

----------

## 1der

this thread might be of help :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328405-highlight-unlink+global.html

----------

